# First engine, and a runner too



## kjk (Nov 27, 2010)

I learned a lot building this little wobbler (Elmer's 25) and I really should have written it all down but I didn't.

Thanks to all here whose postings I studied and who answered questions while I was getting ready to attempt an engine.

There's lots to do before this guy can go to the head of the shelf as engine #1, but I couldn't resist clamping it in a vise and putting air to it.
The video was shot while I was experimenting with a big flywheel outboard of the normal one. It just chugs right along.

Special thanks to John Somers at http://start-model-engineering.co.uk/ who answered many questions.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Nov 27, 2010)

Woodguy,

Great job!! It's a great feeling when the first one runs. Congratulations.

Bob


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 27, 2010)

Congratulations on your build. It's a great feeling isn't it? You probably don't need that much flywheel for it to run. Most double acting steam engines tick over pretty good with not much flywheel action.
gbritnell


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice going woodguy. No matter where you go from here you'll never forget your first runner. Congratulations and thanks for posting your good work. :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## rake60 (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats Woodguy!

First runners are what sets the hobby obsession hook. 

Rick


----------



## JohnS (Nov 29, 2010)

Well done Woodguy - its a great feeling when your first born is a runner. Glad I was able to help.

John-Som


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 29, 2010)

The first one will always be special....nice job on this one !!! It will need company though for sure so what do you have planned next? ;D

Bill


----------



## arnoldb (Nov 29, 2010)

Well done Woodguy Thm:

The first runner is very special ;D - and addictive!

Regards, Arnold

Edit: Happy Birthday as well!


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 29, 2010)

Congratulations! like they said, you're hooked now.


----------



## Maryak (Nov 29, 2010)

Woodguy,

Congratulations the 1st runner is a momentous happening. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------

